# PC startet neu / Anmeldung dauert lange



## C-H (28. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe hier noch ein Problem. Und zwar bei einem Windows 2000 Rechner, der in einer Domäne angemeldet ist (Windows 2000 Server).

Das Problem ist sehr merkwürdig. Nachdem der PC ziemliche Probleme gemacht hat, wie neustarten während der Arbeit und schlechtes "Kaltstartverhalten" - soll heißen morgens zu Arbeitsbeginn musste etwa 'ne halbe Stunde lang der Rechner immer wieder neugestartet werden, bis er endlich hochfuhr, nachdem er einmal richtig getartet war, ließ er sich dann ohne Probleme ausschalten und wieder einschalten - habe ich mir (nach Check der Ereignisprotokolls) die Innereien angesehen - und siehe da: die Elkos sind oben offen. Klarer Fall: MB wechseln. 
Nachdem ich das gemacht habe lief der Rechner einwandfrei - bis ich gemerkt habe, daß ich das Floppy-Laufwerk nicht angeschlossen habe. Sowie das Floppy im System war, dauerte der Systemstart extrem lange ("Windows wird getartet" etwa eine halbe Min., "Netzwerkverbindung werden vorbereitet" etwa 2 Min.). Ohne Floppy geht es wieder normal schnell. 
Beim Dialog "Netzwerkverbindungen werden vorbereitet" greift der PC übrigens auf das Floppy zu. Normal ist das doch nicht, oder? Habe hier leider nur noch den einen Win2000 Rechner.

War jetzt ein etwas längerer Roman, aber ich hoffe das hilft euch mir zu helfen ;-) Also, ich habe sowas noch nicht erlebt. Habe übrigens auch mal das System komplett neu installiert (hatte erst mit einer Reparaturinstallation Glück. Anderer MB-Hersteller, aber gleicher Chipsatz).


----------

